# whats the max temperature a amd fx 8120 should reach when overclocked?



## Mr_Vimto (Jul 27, 2013)

im overclocking my fx 8120 and was wondering what is the maximum temperature that it should reach?

thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running your CPU with the stock cooler or a 3rd party fan?

How hot is your CPU getting?


----------



## Mr_Vimto (Jul 27, 2013)

its at 65'c with a stock cooler, overclocked to 3.6ghz. while playing battlefield 3.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should never overclock a CPU with the stock cooler.

I highly recommend you return your settings to stock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A .5 GHz OC is not yielding you any benefit.
Do you experience any problems with the same game at stock speed?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Maximum operating temperature the AMD FX-8120 is 61°C 

I wouldn't consider 3.6GHz as an overclock. The proc will turbo to 3.4 by itself and to 4.0 with 4 or less cores in use.

In any case, if you are hitting mid 60s, you need to look closely at your cooling solution.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you overclock, you either overclock by a lot or you do not. There is no need in a .5 overclock. Anything under a 30% overclock is pointless and not worth the effort.


----------

